# Winter coat prep: Gloverall or Pea Coat?



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Torn in my approach for winter. Gloverall duffle (English look) or American Pea Coat? Any comments or suggestions welcome.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> Torn in my approach for winter. Gloverall duffle (English look) or American Pea Coat? Any comments or suggestions welcome.


Coin toss. Buy one this year, the other next. Buy quality so you'll have it for a number of seasons. Problem solved!


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Leaning toward Pea Coat. Restoration Hardware still has some quality Spiewaks for $70 - a decent meal at a good restaurant. I'll probably do the Pea, as it's more classic American. I'm getting a little old for the duffle I suppose. It's more youthful.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> Leaning toward Pea Coat. Restoration Hardware still has some quality Spiewaks for $70 - a decent meal at a good restaurant. I'll probably do the Pea, as it's more classic American. I'm getting a little old for the duffle I suppose. It's more youthful.


Pish-posh, the duffle is classic and timeless for someone of any age. I have both and wear the duffle more often as the peacoat can be too popular at times. Gloverall duffles (the best) can be had on eBay for around $70-100.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Buy a Pea-Coat....


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

I definitely think the peacoat would be a better purchase. It just seems more versatile than the duffle coat.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The pea-coat is more versatile and Gloveralls are not cheap. That said you get better protection with the extra length and the hood on a duffle coat.


----------



## G&T (Jul 2, 2010)

Go duffle.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

If you are over 40 years of age, go with the Duffel coat. Under 40, wear what you please!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Sierra Trading Post usually has knock-down duffles, and it's my "go to" cold weather coat now. Pretty water resistant, well fitting hood, very warm, and I like the extra length. Not to mention toggles are easy to fasten, even with gloves


----------



## Larson McCord (Jul 3, 2010)

Pink and Green said:


> Torn in my approach for winter. Gloverall duffle (English look) or American Pea Coat? Any comments or suggestions welcome.


Split the difference


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I may just go ahead on the pea coat, but I want to buy a coat I'll wear for 20 years. I hope the Spiewak would do the job, but I'm more confident in an old English brand.


----------



## MrAmbrose (Apr 11, 2010)

Spiewak for $70 sure seems like a good deal but check out Sterlingwear's pea coat as well. They make them sized with short and tall sizes for a better fit.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

I quite like the Torchwood look for winter...



...minus the pistol of course.


Although for this coming winter, I have no need for such heavy garments.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

I think t depends on the severity of your winters. Here in Minnesota, I find my BB Duffel indispensable. It can be worn with a coat and tie, any sweater tie combination, or if it's really cold, it looks great with a Aran sweater. The coat is incredibly versatile and you can wear it with anything. I'm not sure you can do as much with the Pea coat. I have a nice one from Schott, but it only seems to work with very casual/workwear type clothing.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Also depends on whether you tend to wear a jacket underneath. For me a pea coat isn't long enough. My duffle is perfect.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

One of each. Problem solved.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll tell my wife that's the Trad forum's orders. 

Actually, I wear my Barbour with a liner into winter, an A-2 jacket if it's colder, but here in Oklahoma, we can have decent warmish winters or they can be hellishly cold. Being in the middle of the country makes for weird weather patterns and cold fronts. Leaning towards the pea coat, but only because it's rather cheap.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Go the Pea Coat I have been getting extensive use of min of late, currently 8c may hit 11c and the dog still has to go for a walk.


----------



## J'sCrew (Mar 20, 2010)

My grandfather used his pea through his service, my dad then used it through his childhood, and I now wear it. History makes the garment all the better.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't want to hijack the thread, P&G, but I'm considering the exact same decision. The added bit for me is that I'd like a coat under which I can wear a jacket. I think that means it's Gloverall time for me. I currently own a BB peacoat that is admirably large, and allows me to wear a jacket underneath. Unfortunately, it's pilling like crazy, so it's time for a new coat. But I don't think the Restoration Hardware peacoat is large enough for that. 

For a Gloverall or John Partridge duffel, should I go one size up if I plan to wear a jacket underneath? What can folks tell me about the fit of these two choices? Thanks.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

There's lots of opinion on whether to size up with both pea coats and duffles. Those opinions are largely useless since the fit and material of duffles and pea coats has changed over time (and between companies). As usual, it all comes down to personal preferences. I prefer my outerwear to fit slimmer than most around here and so my peacoat and duffle are both size 40 (I wear a 40R). Both can take a sport coat underneath, but the peacoat can be a bit snug in the shoulders while the duffle is perfect. Since the duffle is unlined it's also more comfortable in the shoulders while driving a car, etc.

Gloverall (I don't have experience with the Patridge duffle)


Schott


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info, Cards. I would have thought the peacoat a bit small and short for a jacket underneath, but if you can wear one comfortably, perhaps I could get a peacoat instead of a duffel.

Both jackets look great, by the way.


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

Pea coats strike me as effeminate and the duffel coat seems like overkill for Oklahoma. (I'm basing this on the fact that I've survived several winters in the northeast with jackets less substantial than a duffel coat - odd midwestern weather patterns aside, there's no way Oklahoma could be any worse.) Just throw another layer under your Barbour and save the trouble.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

D&S said:


> Pea coats strike me as effeminate


That's odd, for a coat with such a strong military heritage.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

D&S said:


> Pea coats strike me as effeminate


???? Of course we are all entitled to our own opinion; however, the pea coat is part of a military uniform for men, at least a real one is. Although quite a few women like to wear them, these are usually young women who are wearing a coat belonging to their Sailor boyfriend or husband which, in most situations, is oversized for them and is obvious to others that they are wearing a man's coat.

When I was in the Navy my girlfriend always wanted to wear mine. It's kind of the same thing as wearing a boyfriend's class ring in high school.

Cruiser


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Sir Cingle said:


> Thanks so much for the info, Cards. I would have thought the peacoat a bit small and short for a jacket underneath, but if you can wear one comfortably, perhaps I could get a peacoat instead of a duffel.
> 
> Both jackets look great, by the way.


No hijack at all Sir Cingle! These were questions I wanted answered myself. A 40 sized Gloverall is a little more rare, but I'm slight of build, so I think sizing up would be too much.

D&S - I appreciate the input, but to be frank, Oklahoma has some of the CRAZIEST weather that anyone has ever seen. When I was in high school, it snowed one day and was 75 degrees the next. I kid you not. The main idea is that I would seldom need either coat, but when needed, it is NEEDED. It'll get crazy cold on occasion here.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

MikeDT said:


> I quite like the Torchwood look for winter...
> 
> ...minus the pistol of course.
> 
> Although for this coming winter, I have no need for such heavy garments.


Also a Torchwood ( & a Dr. Who) fan.

I have a 1950s Police greatcoat. And yes it is heavy, very heavy. And it's so warm that I rarely wear it even in deep winter. Why? Because it doesn't breathe one iota. You sweat like crazy in them, and because they're so heavy it makes you sweat even more. Too heavy, too warm.


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> ???? Of course we are all entitled to our own opinion; however, the pea coat is part of a military uniform for men, at least a real one is. Although quite a few women like to wear them, these are usually young women who are wearing a coat belonging to their Sailor boyfriend or husband which, in most situations, is oversized for them and is obvious to others that they are wearing a man's coat.
> 
> When I was in the Navy my girlfriend always wanted to wear mine. It's kind of the same thing as wearing a boyfriend's class ring in high school.
> 
> Cruiser


I'll admit that I was unaware of the military origins of pea coats, but I've never seen a woman wearing a pea coat that wasn't sized or otherwise styled to leave any doubt that it was anything but a jacket made for her and not for her boyfriend. I've always associated pea coats on men as one of those Esquire "must-have" items that is only a must-have if you consider yourself a metrosexual. Just my opinions though.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Although the connection is nautical, I always think of James Bond in Casino Royale finishing off bad guys. Of course, Bond was a Navy man as well.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

If I had to move to a colder climate, I would probably get one of these...










...if it's good enough for the People's Liberation Army, it's good enough for me.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

In high school I wore a Swiss surplus trench, all wool. Warmest thing EVER, but everyone called me the "guy in the nazi coat". I grew hoarse saying "Most neutral coat in the world!" like George Costanza all the time.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

D&S said:


> I'll admit that I was unaware of the military origins of pea coats, but I've never seen a woman wearing a pea coat that wasn't sized or otherwise styled to leave any doubt that it was anything but a jacket made for her and not for her boyfriend. I've always associated pea coats on men as one of those Esquire "must-have" items that is only a must-have if you consider yourself a metrosexual. Just my opinions though.


I will be the first to admit that some of the coats that I see marketed as pea coats bear only light resemblance to a real pea coat. Many companies seem to think that making a navy blue (actually a real one is midnight blue) double breasted coat makes it a pea coat. It doesn't. First of all the things are heavy. Mine, at size 36 about the smallest they make, weighs nearly six pounds and is heavier than my full length wool overcoat.

As for the metrosexual thing, here is Steve McQueen wearing one in the movie _The Sand Pebbles_:










And here you see Jack Nicholson wearing one in the movie _The Last Detail_:










And finally here I am wearing mine back in my younger days after I got out of the Navy:










Cruiser


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

You're not interested in a long by chance, are ya P+G? PM me if so. I've got a tan Gloverall in size 42L looking for a new home. Trim cut, I'm normally a 42/44L but this would be suited for a 40/42L imo, esp with winter gear underneath.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm a 40 for sure, but short.  Not Tom Cruise short, but not very tall. Also planning on the gloverall being the primary means of warmth, so not much layering underneath. Wish there was a store nearby that I could try on the fit at!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

AlanC said:


> One of each. Problem solved.


Better yet, two of each, especially the duffle. You'll be needing one in navy, one in olive and, if possible, one in tan.


----------



## pdstahl (Aug 18, 2008)

I find the gloverall duffel to be warmer and more versatile. Plus its a much better conversation starter then the same pea coat everyone else has.

either way the sizing is a grab bag so good luck.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

A duffel coat can never really be too big. Looky here:
https://larkabout.me/2009/11/24/made-to-last-duffle-coat/


----------



## david809 (Jul 1, 2003)

I have a navy Gloverall Monty and a 1950s Navy issue peacoat. I love both jackets, I think the Gloverall is more versatile -- wears well with sportcoat and even suit, as well as jeans. I usually wear the peacoat casually, with jeans or khakis. I'm not sure how I feel about the peacoat with a coat underneath, the version I have seems too short for that to work, though I'm sure there are peacoat variations (maybe more along the lines of a regular double breasted coat in a shorter length) that would work.

I think you should buy both, for the peacoat definitely buy vintage. There are plenty floating around on eBay, though it takes awhile to figure out the ages by looking at the labels. They are cheaper and much better quality -- the wool melton of a peacoat today feels spongy and loose, while the old peacoats are made of a very dense and "flat" feeling wool that is like wearing a coat of armor. Every coat check attendant comments on the weight of my peacoat.

The Monty is a tough jacket to find in the US, sometimes British stockists have it. The regular Gloverall is also very handsome, a little dressier than the Monty, but I like the rope and wood closures of the Monty. You can also find the regular Gloverall on discount on many websites.


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

It's pretty easy to find boiled-wool naval officer bridge coats on Ebay. They are long, which is nice for truly cold and windy weather. Mine has a clever pocket arrangement too - the slit pocket openings permit access to a sewn-in pocket, but you can also reach right inside the jacket, to reach your pant pockets, or to warm up your hands on your belly. (I imagine it was designed that way to let you stick maps and spyglasses and whatnot somewhere dry.)

They look formal enough to wear with a jacket, which is a bonus.

I also have a Schott duffle coat, which is a very nice coat too, and fairly inexpensive.

- Mike


----------

